# Your Favorite Album of All Time?



## Wax (Apr 26, 2015)

We all have one, and if you say you don't, I don't believe you. You can have more than one favourite. It's the one album where you can get down to every song on it, and say with confidence that there isn't a song on it you don't like.
It could be your favourite because you can jam to all the songs, or maybe the lyrics have a personal meaning to you?

My favourite of all time came out only last year, and it's called_ Home, Like Noplace is There_ by an obscure Massachusetts emo band called _The Hotelier_. It's a depressing 9-track record filled with songs about the toxicity of your peers, abusive relationships, gender dysphoria, the death of a close friend... I think it's a masterpiece, brilliantly written and there isn't a song that fails to disappoint me. The lyrics are relateable and unlike anything I've ever listened to before. It's also pretty socially important as well.

Some other honorable mentions are: _I-Empire_ by _Angels & Airwaves,_ which was one of the catchiest albums I'd ever listen to. My 15 year-old, year 10 self would happily jam to every song on it.

There's also_ The Upsides_ by_ The Wonder Years_, a catchy, relateable piece about the anxiety and fears of a man, as well as the relationship he has with his friends.

Finally, there's_ Dookie_ by _Green Day_. The legendary album that was the gateway for my transition into the punk-spirited piece of shit I am today. An album I'll hold forever close in my heart.

My question is though: What's yours? Why?


----------



## phaofal (Apr 26, 2015)

Mine has got to be hounds of love by kate bush. This is my favourite albums simply because she is one of my favourite musicians, and she has made some beautiful songs. (If that link worked, there should be a youtube playlist of the album).


----------



## Taralack (Apr 26, 2015)

Daft Punk's Discovery.


----------



## Conker (Apr 26, 2015)

Sully Erna's _Avalon_ is my number one go to for this question. I adore everything about it. 

_Time 1_ by Wintersun has become my second option though.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 26, 2015)

Inbred Mountain, by Buckethead.

The album is a special kind of crazy that can only be fully appreciated by those with twitchy eyes, scattered attention spans, and wild imaginations. It also happens to have my favorite song of all time (Lotus Island).


----------



## Sylox (Apr 26, 2015)

College Dropout by Kanye West, although I do have a soft spot for Speakerboxx/The Love Below by Outkast. I used to listen to "Hey Ya" all of the time. I even had the same pajamas that were in the music video.


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 26, 2015)

_Dookie_ - Green Day (1994). The only album where I liked every song off of it.

Limp Bizkit's _Significant Other_ comes in as a close second


----------



## Esper Husky (Apr 27, 2015)

I don't know if I could ultimately decide or pick, but a definite #1 contender would be _In Keeping Secrets of Silent Earth: 3_ by *Coheed & Cambria*. One of the few albums I was learning start to finish, and basically whore for, or something.


----------



## And (May 5, 2015)

Above the Weeping World - Insomnium

Bar none. That album has been around through the worst fucking times of my life. Ahh fuck, I love it.

This one in particular.
[video=youtube;r62V4zK6rJo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r62V4zK6rJo[/video]


----------



## shiy0 (May 5, 2015)

if i'd had to choose one i think it would be gorillaz demon days. out of all the things in my head this is most likely the one i would always ask for if we'd had to drive somewhere ^^


----------



## Dottiespots (May 5, 2015)

My favorite album would have to be Sometimes truth is stranger than fiction by Bad Religion. The harmony is just amazing when it comes to thier songs!


----------



## jffry890 (May 18, 2015)

For country, Kenny Chesney's 'Hemingway's Whiskey' is a fantastic album and I absolutely love it.  Marty Robbin's 'Gunfighter Ballads and Trail Songs' is also phenomenal. 

For rock, Evanescence's 'Fallen' and Avenged Sevenfold's self-titled album are pretty awesome as well.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 18, 2015)

'Nuff said.


----------



## BlitzCo (May 19, 2015)

[video=youtube;45lCeMVrCJM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45lCeMVrCJM[/video]


----------



## Mesmerist (May 28, 2015)

Taralack said:


> Daft Punk's Discovery.



YES.
Discovery by Daft Punk is maybe the only album I've ever listened to where I _LOVE _every single track. It honestly should be everyone's first EDM album.


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 5, 2015)

There is seriously no album where I can get down to every song, but the closest one would be Pendulum's Immersion, where there is only "Salt In the Wounds" that I don't like.

My favorite song of the album: Crush http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8mYd2X_9rrs or The Vulture http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BN_74wT03qk ( that AC 2010 clip,  anyone?)


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 5, 2015)

Forcefield by Tokyo Police Club





Not a bad song on that album


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Jun 5, 2015)

Thats really hard to say. There are so many great albums out there but I guess Im going with the newest album of my favourite band:
Aufs Leben - Feuerschwanz


----------



## FeralArrow (Jun 5, 2015)

I've gotta go with The Dear Hunter's _The Color Spectrum_. 

It's a really long album, with 4-5 songs based on every primary and secondary color (plus black and white). While working on a project in high school (the final draft of a research paper I had been working on for two years), I listened to the whole album from start to finish. By the end of White, I was in total tears. Here's the song that triggered it. It was just a buildup of just about every human emotion that I know how to feel, by the time I got this far. I seriously recommend checking it out. The song themselves are ALL really good, but there's quite a bit of intentional variety. I do recommend listening it from start to finish. 

White
[video=youtube;u4tZlHqBe5Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4tZlHqBe5Q[/video]


_Demon Days _is a close second, but really I think the Gorillaz singles are the best, for the most part. But everything they do is perfection. I think I would listen to an album comprised of Damon Albarn's farts.


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 5, 2015)

[video=youtube;fjC7dctw7LU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjC7dctw7LU[/video]

Best album ever in my opinion from my favorite musicians of all time. i grew up on Daft Punk and will never stop listening. my favorite song from the album is Voyager ^.^


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 5, 2015)

Whatever People Say I Am, That's What I'm Not by Arctic Monkeys





Champ by Tokyo Police Club




^I like this album/band so much I managed to by a shirt from it!!!!!^






It's supposed to be this dog here:


----------



## Sonlir (Jun 5, 2015)

my all time favorite has to be aerosmith's "get a grip" album from 1993


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Jun 6, 2015)

Fuck me sideways, so many to choose from. Fuck it, I'm just gonna list my perennial faves:

Metallica - Master of Puppets
Megadeth - Rust in Peace
Pantera - Cowboys From Hell
Iron Maiden - this one is a tough choice between Powerslave and The Number of the Beast. I guess I'll go with the latter since it was the album that got me into Iron Maiden.
Black Sabbath - Paranoid
Rush - Moving Pictures
Slayer - Reign in Blood
Avenged Sevenfold - Waking the Fallen
Lamb of God - Sacrament
Dream Theater - Images and Words
Nightwish - Once
Kamelot - The Black Halo
Van Halen - s/t
Red Hot Chili Peppers - Blood Sugar Sex Magik

I want to list more, but I did my damndest to pare it down as it were.


----------



## Plash (Jun 6, 2015)

I listen to a lot of soundtracks- from films, TV, stuff like that. The last one I really got into was the _Tron: Legacy _soundtrack, by Daft Punk. I heartily recommend it!


----------



## Kosdu (Jun 6, 2015)

http://youtu.be/5v2OEGalgw8?list=PLqGtWnp_774vuepeqzeHYfWGABIph44bP

Dirt floor by Chris Whitley, reminds me of the plains of my home.
Reminds me of alot of nice things.

It's his own blend of progressive, folk, rock, blues. 
The guitar is actually amazing in some points, in all parts it's just Whitley playing his guitar and foot stomp pedal while singing.

It sounds a little rednecky but it is the farthest thing from southern or anything of the sort.
It's whitley.


----------



## aeroxwolf (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Fernin (Jun 8, 2015)

Closely followed by....


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 10, 2015)

There isn't a single bad song on Portugal. The Man's album "Evil Friends"


----------



## CorvidBlue (Jun 21, 2015)

My favorite album is .5: The Gray Chapter by Slipknot


----------



## Slayzar (Jun 22, 2015)

Gotta go with: _Live_ by _Blind Guardian_. For some reason I can get into this album alot more than others. Maybe its just hearing the audience mixed in there though.


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 23, 2015)

In Flames - Sounds of a Playground Fading. Really not everyone's favorite, but I personally get seriously down to all of the songs.


----------



## kodibear (Jun 25, 2015)

I don't really have a fave that I love every song on the album, but one of the first albums I bought myself that I know every word too would be antichrist superstar. Followed up by Mellon Collie by the pumpkins. Oh and Buffets Songs you know my heart, its like a best of album of his. I would say I love every song on that but you can only hear so much margaritaville...


----------

